# Zugriff von Windows auf Linuxpartition



## Amibobo (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo Forum,

Linux kann mit Windows-Partitionen umgehen, lesen und schreiben. Wie ist es umgekehrt?
Kann Windows (7 / 10) mit Linux-Partitionen umgehen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Malkolm (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*

Kommt auf das Dateisystem an. Windows unterstützt nativ imho nur NTFS, FAT (16,32,ex) undReFS. Für alles andere brauchst du Treiber von Drittanbietern um zumindest rudimentär lesen/schreiben zu können.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*

Wenn mache ich es eher umgedreht. Ich lege unter Windows eine Daten-Partition mit NTFS an und greife von Windows und Linux darauf zu. Allerdings geht das wenn Windows im Ruhezustand ist auch nur Read-Only. 

Mit extra Dateisystem-Treibern sollte man ausschließlich lesen (egal welches System), sonst kann man sich das gesamte Dateisystem unwiederbringlich zerschießen. 

Was genau hast du denn vor?


----------



## Gluksi (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*

Access to Ext 2/3/4, HFS and ReiserFS from Windows   aber nur lese zugriff  ist so oder so besser 

bzw. kannst dich da mal reinlesen Linux-Partitionen unter Windows › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
 schönen Abend


----------



## Totes_Pferd (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*

Es gibt programme mit denen du auf die dateinen zugreifen kannst
zum beispiel: Ext2Fsd Project


----------



## Amibobo (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*

Ich arbeite mit Linux als Arbeitssystem für Email, Surfen, ... und habe einen separaten Spiele-PC. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mal getestet, wie es mit dem steam unter Linux aussieht. Einige Spiele sind für Linux verfügbar, andere noch nicht oder nicht fehlerfrei. Die Idee ist, da mein Arbeitssystem nicht so schlecht ist, dass ich in mein Arbeitssystem eine weitere HDD einbaue und darauf Windows installiere um ihn als 2.Spiele-PC nutzen zu können. Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass meine Linux-HDDs von Windows gescannt werden oder gar was drauf geschrieben wird. Deshalb die Frage, ob Windows das von Haus aus kann. Nachdem es nicht so ist, werde ich mich mal um eine HDD umsehen. Vielen Dank für Eure Tips und Infos!


----------



## Shutterfly (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*

Kleiner Randbemerkung: Es gibt, sofern deine Hardware die notwendigen Voraussetzungen erfüllt, auch die Möglichkeit performant in einer Windows-VM zu zocken. Mache ich zum Beispiel.

Damit spare ich mir den nervigen Dualboot, wenn ich mal kurz ne Runde Witcher 3, Overwatch oder heute z.B. For Honor zocken möchte.


----------



## Amibobo (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*



> Kleiner Randbemerkung: Es gibt, sofern deine Hardware die notwendigen Voraussetzungen erfüllt, auch die Möglichkeit performant in einer Windows-VM zu zocken. Mache ich zum Beispiel.
> 
> Damit spare ich mir den nervigen Dualboot, wenn ich mal kurz ne Runde Witcher 3, Overwatch oder heute z.B. For Honor zocken möchte.


Meinst Du unter Linux in einer Oracle VM VirtualBox?
Kann Windows da direkt auf die Grafikkarte zugreifen?


----------



## VikingGe (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*



> Wenn mache ich es eher umgedreht. Ich lege unter Windows eine Daten-Partition mit NTFS an und greife von Windows und Linux darauf zu.


Handhabe ich ebenfalls so. Ist zwar auch keine ideale Lösung wegen fehlender Features sowie der teilweise doch recht miesen Performance von ntfs-3g, zum Datenaustausch aber definitiv die einfachste Variante.
Zum VM-Problem - keine Ahnung, wie gut das mit VirtualBox inzwischen geht, in jedem Fall braucht man dafür aber verdammt starke Hardware (v.a. viel RAM).


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*



Amibobo schrieb:


> Meinst Du unter Linux in einer Oracle VM VirtualBox?
> Kann Windows da direkt auf die Grafikkarte zugreifen?



Ob dies mit VirtualBox auch geht weiß ich nicht. Ich nutze QEMU mit KVM. Die Grafikkarte reichst du dann per PCIe Passthrough durch. Dies muss jedoch deine CPU und dein Board unterstützen. Ebenfalls benötigst du eine zweite GPU aber ggf. hat deine CPU ja eine integriert. 

QEMU – Wikipedia
Kernel-based Virtual Machine – Wikipedia
PCI passthrough via OVMF - ArchWiki

Sonst noch bissl Stuff für dich, Rest macht Google.

Skylake Linux Box with PCIe Passthrough - OVMF + Qemu + KVM = GTA V - YouTube
Native windows performance on linux using KVM /w PCI-E passthrough - YouTube

Und inzwischen gibt es sogar diverse Guides, wo es Stück für Stück erklärt wird:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awTeUrCm7xw


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Februar 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Project Zero: NTFS-Treiber ermoglicht Linux-Rootzugriff - Golem.de


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Zugriff von Windows auf LInuxpartition*



Amibobo schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit Linux als Arbeitssystem für Email, Surfen, ... und habe einen separaten Spiele-PC. Vor einigen Wochen habe ich mal getestet, wie es mit dem steam unter Linux aussieht. Einige Spiele sind für Linux verfügbar, andere noch nicht oder nicht fehlerfrei. Die Idee ist, da mein Arbeitssystem nicht so schlecht ist, dass ich in mein Arbeitssystem eine weitere HDD einbaue und darauf Windows installiere um ihn als 2.Spiele-PC nutzen zu können. Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass meine Linux-HDDs von Windows gescannt werden oder gar was drauf geschrieben wird. Deshalb die Frage, ob Windows das von Haus aus kann.



Windows erkennt nicht mal das Dateisystem auf der Linuxpartition. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------

